# breeding diva with jellyfish



## 5green (Jul 31, 2009)

i am breeding diva with jellyfish diva has her belly full of eggs with breeding stripes and jelyfish is getting a pretty big bubblenest please dont say that i have not had enough reasearch because i have.


----------



## 5green (Jul 31, 2009)

oh no i put it in the wrong category


----------



## AngelicScars (May 5, 2009)

*sigh* :roll:


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

AngelicScars said:


> *sigh* :roll:


Sorry but ditto.


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

Yeah.... Same here. :roll:


----------



## Rohland (Aug 20, 2009)

doggyhog said:


> Yeah.... Same here. :roll:





MrVampire181 said:


> Sorry but ditto.





AngelicScars said:


> *sigh* :roll:


Why are we sighing? Just wondering, nothing personal.
It also seems like everyone is breeding like mad


----------



## AlexXx (Aug 23, 2009)

Why the "sighing", let him try, it wont hurt anything to try....


----------



## andakin (Aug 10, 2009)

my thoughts exactly. why are people trying to discourage him?


----------



## AlexXx (Aug 23, 2009)

exactly... worst thing that can happen.... maybe a few nipped fins and what not, just be there to separate the 2 if something goes wrong!


----------



## CodeRed (Jun 11, 2009)

http://www.bettafish.com/showthread.php?t=26704

This is pretty much the reason.


----------



## Rohland (Aug 20, 2009)

Oh, yes I believe Ive seen that before.
If you aren't ready I don't think you should force your fish to do it.
I'm going to wait atleast a year before i even attempt to breed.
So, I will read read read until then, and become friends with Mr. Vampire and Vikki so I can gain the most knowledge possible. And eventually when im ready maybe breed.
My reason, we need more beautiful bettas in Canada.

I won't judge you however 5 Green because I am still unfamiliar with breeding bettas and don't know that much yet. However it seems to me like you dont have an appropriate grow out tank.


----------



## andakin (Aug 10, 2009)

i dont see the difference between that thread and this one. its just a bunch of people ganging up on him again.

other than being time consuming, breeding is not a hard thing to do. all you need is dedication and a great deal of interest. if you have some common sense and the resource, everything should click.

feel free to flame.


----------



## CodeRed (Jun 11, 2009)

andakin said:


> i dont see the difference between that thread and this one. its just a bunch of people ganging up on him again.
> 
> other than being time consuming, breeding is not a hard thing to do. all you need is dedication and a great deal of interest. if you have some common sense and the resource, everything should click.
> 
> feel free to flame.


You're a relatively new member, so I don't think you were here when Vikki tried to breed her bettas before. She had researched, planned, and had done everything possible for her bettas. In the end? She still lost one. Breeding bettas is NOT easy to do. It's easily possible for one or both of the bettas to get badly injured. You have to plan extensively. You have to condition them. You have to have multiple tanks, one for breeding and the other for growing the bettas. You then have to have jars upon jars for them when they get older. Last of all you have to have a plan for what you're going to do with them when they're older. It's not easy or cheap.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Its not like you can just throw them together and hope for the best. Things can happen if you aren't careful and things can even happen that you are totally unprepared for when you ARE careful and know what you are doing. You have to put a lot of preparation into it. You can't just throw them together just because your male has a huge bubblenest and your female is full of eggs. You have to have the appropriate food ready for the fry as soon as they are free swimming.You can't just say, "oh, my fry are free swimming now, what do I feed them"?You have to figure out what to do with all the babies and have jars to put them in when they get old enough to separate. You have to plan things out days in advance before you put your pair together.


----------



## andakin (Aug 10, 2009)

i for one am new to bettas. had my first post been about wanting to breed rather than showing a successful spawn, i would have been shunned by this community as well. no one would have believed me if i said i have done enough research.

if he says he's done his research, why not give him the benefit of the doubt? the first reaction people got here was 'sigh' without even hearing him out. kinda unfair i think. he should not need permission from anyone here.


----------



## bettababe321 (May 13, 2009)

I think if he really wants to breed then he's going to no matter what anyone tells him. I belive instead of repeating the thread CodeRed posted and trying to convince him not to breed we should be offering him advice and doing everything we can to help him have a successfull spawn. This forum is supposed to be about helping people with their bettas and I think.. for the sake of his fish.. we should stop trying to discourage him ( it clearly isn't working and if he really thinks he can handle it it's not really up to us to tell him not to try) and try to help him as much as we can. If just discourage him and he breeds anyway he may be hesitant to ask for help if things go wrong fearing the "I told you so!" So for the sake of the fish I say if he wants to try and is going to no matter how anyone feels about it then all we can do is be supportive and try to help in anyway we can. 
Sorry for such a long post but I didn't chime in last time this disscussion came up and I just wanted to share my oppinion.


----------



## loppy656 (Jul 31, 2009)

andakin said:


> i for one am new to bettas. had my first post been about wanting to breed rather than showing a successful spawn, i would have been shunned by this community as well. no one would have believed me if i said i have done enough research.
> 
> if he says he's done his research, why not give him the benefit of the doubt? the first reaction people got here was 'sigh' without even hearing him out. kinda unfair i think. he should not need permission from anyone here.


I relly like you. ditto


----------



## loppy656 (Jul 31, 2009)

bettababe321 said:


> I think if he really wants to breed then he's going to no matter what anyone tells him. I belive instead of repeating the thread CodeRed posted and trying to convince him not to breed we should be offering him advice and doing everything we can to help him have a successfull spawn. This forum is supposed to be about helping people with their bettas and I think.. for the sake of his fish.. we should stop trying to discourage him ( it clearly isn't working and if he really thinks he can handle it it's not really up to us to tell him not to try) and try to help him as much as we can. If just discourage him and he breeds anyway he may be hesitant to ask for help if things go wrong fearing the "I told you so!" So for the sake of the fish I say if he wants to try and is going to no matter how anyone feels about it then all we can do is be supportive and try to help in anyway we can.
> Sorry for such a long post but I didn't chime in last time this disscussion came up and I just wanted to share my oppinion.


ditto totly


----------



## loppy656 (Jul 31, 2009)

I don't want to make a relly long post but mine was going to be somthing like the posts that INCURGED her.=)


----------



## 5green (Jul 31, 2009)

CodeRed said:


> You're a relatively new member, so I don't think you were here when Vikki tried to breed her bettas before. She had researched, planned, and had done everything possible for her bettas. In the end? She still lost one. Breeding bettas is NOT easy to do. It's easily possible for one or both of the bettas to get badly injured. You have to plan extensively. You have to condition them. You have to have multiple tanks, one for breeding and the other for growing the bettas. You then have to have jars upon jars for them when they get older. Last of all you have to have a plan for what you're going to do with them when they're older. It's not easy or cheap.


well why dont you tell vikki what you told me or mrvampire how do you know that i havent planned or reasearched


----------



## loppy656 (Jul 31, 2009)

5green said:


> well why dont you tell vikki what you told me or mrvampire how do you know that i havent planned or reasearched


ya you don't know her personly


----------



## CodeRed (Jun 11, 2009)

5green said:


> well why dont you tell vikki what you told me or mrvampire how do you know that i havent planned or reasearched


I wasn't talking about you. I was talking to andakin.


----------



## loppy656 (Jul 31, 2009)

dramaqueen said:


> Its not like you can just throw them together and hope for the best. Things can happen if you aren't careful and things can even happen that you are totally unprepared for when you ARE careful and know what you are doing. You have to put a lot of preparation into it. You can't just throw them together just because your male has a huge bubblenest and your female is full of eggs. You have to have the appropriate food ready for the fry as soon as they are free swimming.You can't just say, "oh, my fry are free swimming now, what do I feed them"?You have to figure out what to do with all the babies and have jars to put them in when they get old enough to separate. You have to plan things out days in advance before you put your pair together.


ya ya ya, we all know that you can't just throw the two in there (kind of *dugh* answer) and i think she espeualy dose too. we pobably all have and will do resurch about betta breading and it almost always says somthing about that.


----------



## loppy656 (Jul 31, 2009)

loppy656 said:


> ya ya ya, we all know that you can't just throw the two in there (kind of *dugh* answer) and i think she espeualy dose too. we pobably all have and will do resurch about betta breading and it almost always says somthing about that.


p.s.
If you think this was a rude coment i'm not trying to be just stating the thing we all seam to know but none of us rember.:|

(pleas no rude coments):-D


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I didn't say that to be mean. Look what happened with Vikki's first attempt. She was well prepared and she ended up losing her female. You can never do too much research.


----------



## WildBlue (Sep 5, 2009)

I know nothing about breeding bettas. I just bought my very first one! My concern would be outcome of the babies. I'm sure a lot of people have thought about breeding and then selling them but I imagine you cannot just walk into any pet store and say "Wanna buy some Bettas?". Most places have accounts already set up with reputable breeders (I hope reputable!) What if you can't sell them? How many fry will be produced in one hatching? 10, 100, 1000? Even if it's only 10, what are you going to do with all those fish? Especially if you can't sell them. Is it worth taking the change of loosing one of your breeder fish to have babies? I know everyone needs to start somewhere but this is the same as what they call "backyard" breeding with horses, dogs and cats. Breeding with no regard for genetics, health or what kind of home the offspring will go to. I imagine a mature and responsible person would ask themselves why they intend on breeding. To improve the line/colors? To make a profit? Or "just for the fun of it to see what happens"? (The later being the least respected of all choices.) I am not coming down on anyone but I think the decision to breed should go beyond just equipment set-up and risk to the breeder fish.


----------



## CodeRed (Jun 11, 2009)

Well said, WildBlue.


----------



## andakin (Aug 10, 2009)

these are two different arguments.

you are talking about the ethical issues of breeding and what to do with the offspring. i agree 100% that people should not breed irresponsibly. i cant speak for everyone but i am breeding as a hobbyist with zero interest in profit. what i cant give away, i cull.

i am defending the fact that he has the right to breed. we have no idea what his intentions are because no one bothered to ask. he was attacked right away for throwing the idea of wanting to breed.


----------



## loppy656 (Jul 31, 2009)

you said cull do you mean kill?i hope not
or colect?


----------



## loppy656 (Jul 31, 2009)

andakin said:


> these are two different arguments.
> 
> you are talking about the ethical issues of breeding and what to do with the offspring. i agree 100% that people should not breed irresponsibly. i cant speak for everyone but i am breeding as a hobbyist with zero interest in profit. what i cant give away, i cull.
> 
> i am defending the fact that he has the right to breed. we have no idea what his intentions are because no one bothered to ask. he was attacked right away for throwing the idea of wanting to breed.


thanks from:5green & loppy656


----------



## loppy656 (Jul 31, 2009)

btw wheres Ontario?
btw 5green is a girl.:-D;-)


----------



## andakin (Aug 10, 2009)

ontario is in canada.

and yes, culling means killing. i have no intentions of keeping 50+ fish if they all survive. people here are gonna hate me but its a common practice. this subject deserves a thread to itself which i will probably make when the babies get big enough.

edit: sorry, i had no idea that the original poster was a girl. forgive me.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Yes, culling is definitely a contraversial subject.


----------



## Vikki81207 (May 27, 2009)

dramaqueen said:


> I didn't say that to be mean. Look what happened with Vikki's first attempt. She was well prepared and she ended up losing her female. You can never do too much research.


I'm glad I could be used as an example. I dont' know why everyone has to argue. The point is :MAKE SURE YOU'VE DONE ENOUGH RESEARCH! I'm not trying to sound mean, but yet I did all research I could, I knew everything pretty much. But I still lost my first girl Aqua and it was devastating. You need to be completely prepared. I know one mistake I've made with this batch is no filter & no microworms, just bbs. So I have to clean the top of the water alot more and be careful how I feed. Breeding betta fish is not an adventure, I mean it is, but in no ways is it easy. You could lose your female or male, you could lose all the fry, things could go horribly wrong and you need to be prepared, completely ready. I mean I had 50+ fry when they hatched then Merlin decided he wanted to munch some and now I have around 15. I'm not saying don't do it and I'm not saying to do it. But I was fully prepared and I knew everything but still, things went wrong both times. Just make sure you know what you're doing before you do it. If you love bettas like I do, it's a great experience but you could have a disaster on your hand. The fry need live food and need to be fed every 12 hours. In other words, you can't stay at peoples houses or go out without knowing you've fed the fry and that you'll feed them in time in the morning. If you don't, then you've got dead fry. They're like kids, but need more. Just please, know what you're doing. If you just up and decide "I think I'm going to breed today" you'll end up with a mistake.


----------



## Rohland (Aug 20, 2009)

On a side note for Loppy.
Can you please use spell check before you post.
Because your English and spelling is horrible.
Thanks.

As for culling. Here is my opinion. People who cull have the opinion of its just a fish or its just fry. Lets say you have twins. And it seems that you are in a position where you cannot care for both of the babies, but you can probably care for one. Are you just going to throw the other baby in the dumpster. Obviously not. Why? Because its a human life, however a life is a life, and why should the life of a fish not deserve the same chance as a life of a child. We treat fish like they are our children anyways. 
If you aren't in a position to take care of your child, you shouldn't have them. Well if you aren't in a position to breed for fish and take care of your babies, you shouldn't have them. Fish aren't responsible if they breed, YOU ARE! There is no such thing as birth control for fish, beside abstinence.

Rant is over.


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

Rohland said:


> On a side note for Loppy.
> Can you please use spell check before you post.
> Because your English and spelling is horrible.
> Thanks.
> ...


Agreed 100%!!!!!!!


----------



## andakin (Aug 10, 2009)

apples and oranges.


----------



## Rohland (Aug 20, 2009)

andakin said:


> apples and oranges.


 There is no difference, unless you don't treat your animals like your family.


----------



## andakin (Aug 10, 2009)

maybe the next time you step on an ant you should be thrown in jail for manslaughter.


----------



## Rohland (Aug 20, 2009)

Your throwing away lives because YOU cannot take care of it.


----------



## andakin (Aug 10, 2009)

its an extreme comparison but im trying to show the fact that not all beings are treated equal. you cant compare a fish to a human.

you're right. i cant take care all the offspring but thats because i choose not to. if i want to increase the variety of my collection, there is no reason to keep 100s of the same fish. i am not gonna house 1000s of fish because i want to have 10+ unique fish.

i am gonna stop talking about the culling subject for now.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

andakin said:


> i am gonna stop talking about the culling subject for now.


andakin, I think that's a good idea. It's a very touchy subject.


----------



## Vikki81207 (May 27, 2009)

dramaqueen said:


> andakin, I think that's a good idea. It's a very touchy subject.


agree


----------



## bettababe321 (May 13, 2009)

I think the culling issue is important to discuss but this really isn't the thread for it... if you want to argue ethics then maybe you should start a new thread and do it there... back to the real issue here:

I have alot to say, I'm sorry in advance for the long post...
I am not a breeder and I never will be due to the time and money it takes to really be sucessfull at it and do it right. My final thought on this matter is this: 5green if you really want to breed for the RIGHT reasons, then we do not have the right to stop you, but can only wish you the best and offer up our advice. But PLEASE be warned that it is NOT somthing to do "just for fun" and definitely not somthing that will make you money. Clearly you care about your fish, other wise you would not be using this forum, but when you breed you put your fishes life in danger and that is a huge risk to take, its not about how much research you've done, things can still go very wrong very quickly. We know you care about bettas as much as we all do and I'm just asking you to really way out the benefits ( if any) vs. the risks. 
Think about it this way: 
You could breed your bettas, spend upwards of $100 on equipment, jars, food etc. In the end you may have 100's of bettas which you either have to cull or find homes for. And if you cant find homes for them then you have to spend the money on tanks for all of them, because we all know you cannot keep your fry in jars for their entire lives. Or you may end up with no bettas becuase your pair injured eachother to the point of death and you had no fry. 
OR.........
With the money you would spend on breeding equipment you could buy 3 new awesome five gallon tanks with live plants and nice filters and heaters and buy three new bettas! and you would be giving them a great new home and saving them from the terrible conditions at petstores, instead of contributing to the huge population of misstreated bettas already out there.

Again, sorry about the long post


----------



## WildBlue (Sep 5, 2009)

andakin said:


> these are two different arguments.
> 
> you are talking about the ethical issues of breeding and what to do with the offspring. i agree 100% that people should not breed irresponsibly. i cant speak for everyone but i am breeding as a hobbyist with zero interest in profit. what i cant give away, i cull.
> 
> i am defending the fact that he has the right to breed. we have no idea what his intentions are because no one bothered to ask. he was attacked right away for throwing the idea of wanting to breed.


No one should be attacked for sure. With proper education; people should not be punished for the best of intentions.


----------



## loppy656 (Jul 31, 2009)

andakin said:


> these are two different arguments.
> 
> you are talking about the ethical issues of breeding and what to do with the offspring. i agree 100% that people should not breed irresponsibly. i cant speak for everyone but i am breeding as a hobbyist with zero interest in profit. what i cant give away, i cull.
> 
> i am defending the fact that he has the right to breed. we have no idea what his intentions are because no one bothered to ask. he was attacked right away for throwing the idea of wanting to breed.


5green says: What you cant give away i will take!
I say: Me too!


----------



## ElmoFish (Jul 18, 2009)

So.. how's the breeding going 5green? since that's what the thread was about.. did they spawn? are you still conditioning? any updates?


----------



## loppy656 (Jul 31, 2009)

she is still conditioning, i think.


----------



## 5green (Jul 31, 2009)

*why are we such off topic ???*

ok sorry i havent been on for so long i have been a little busy,well if you have any rude comments like angelic scars had *sigh* well then dont say them its rude,and dont try to discourage me i came for this site for help not to be told by some people to tell me that i am not ready, that i have not done enough reasearch, and that i am not prepared then how would you know ? i and know that i am ready. i also think that we should stop talking about things that are off topic.


----------



## 5green (Jul 31, 2009)

ElmoFish said:


> So.. how's the breeding going 5green? since that's what the thread was about.. did they spawn? are you still conditioning? any updates?


 nope, still conditioning


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

So how is your pair doing? I hope everything is going well for you.


----------



## 5green (Jul 31, 2009)

yeah so far so good =)


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Good.


----------



## bettababe321 (May 13, 2009)

Whats your pair look like? you should post some pictures


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

5green, I'm sorry that I was rude. I just assumed that it was like last time. I want to be able to help now. So, if you have any questions, please ask me. I will try my best to help. I was just worried that your fish would hurt each other. No one wants that. 

Sorry. :-(


----------



## 5green (Jul 31, 2009)

diva a had a little fin rot then it somehow spread to bubbles then to jellyfish:-? now all of my fish exept dazzle (the lucky one :-D) have fin rot so now until all of my fish are 100% without anything i will postpone everything ,sorry


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I'm sorry to hear that your fish have finrot.I'm glad Dazzle is ok.


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

Wait I just remembered. 5green, did you use the sites I reccomended to you?


----------



## 5green (Jul 31, 2009)

thanks, i know this might sound like a dumb question but do any of you know why and how fish can get fin rot ( i would like to know so they wont get it again)


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

Dirty water is usually the thing that sets it off. I'm not saying you don't do water changes. It could be that there was some bacteria in the gravel, or if you got a new one and you shared nets, plants, etc. it could have contaminated everything.


----------



## Rohland (Aug 20, 2009)

Hmm. I just dont see how it spread to all of your tanks?


----------



## Elena (Aug 1, 2009)

Fin rot does not transmit to healthy fish. Poor water chemistry usually does the trick. Your fish are probably stressed and their immune system is weakened. That doesn't necessarily mean ammonia, although that is most commonly the case; it can mean that your water may be too hard as well, or that the temperature is too low (ideal is 80F). How often do you do water changes? Keep in mind that you should do 100% water changes on a 1 gal bowl at least twice a week (as a reference). Adding a little aquarium salt to the water may help as well (half a teaspoon per gallon). 
Hope your fishies get better soon!

Here's a link with great info about fin rot:
http://aquadaily.com/2009/01/26/fin-rot-symptoms-and-treatment/


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Good article!


----------



## loppy656 (Jul 31, 2009)

she did put one gravle all in dazle's tank then moved some of it to gummy fish, azlue, and devas tank but that was a long time ago.


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

Any news??


----------



## iheartmyfishies (Sep 14, 2009)

Well as soon as your fish are all back to health we'll be right here. I believe that if you have done your homework and have everything you need like you say then you are ready. I know you love your bettas. Good luck!


----------



## 5green (Jul 31, 2009)

nvm i am breedind diva w/spike


----------

